
Ask HN: Can Bitcoin ledger be synced from GCP Bigquery dataset - itprofessional4
I am trying to setup a bitcoin full node on GCP but instead of syncing the ledger from bitcoin network using bitcoind which takes substantial time, I was wondering if there is a workaround to sync it from the Bitcoin data set available on GCP and accessible via BigQuery.
======
alcio
Using a full node, you not only sync the history, but also validate it. In
recent days, on a modern machine with a good internet connection, it takes
less than 12hrs to achieve this.

If you don't care about validating the history, I guess using BigQuery would
work but I don't know how to achieve it.

------
cft
Bitcoin core uses leveldb to store blockchain data. Short of writing your own
node, you would have to import bigquery data into leveldb.

------
whb07
just buy a raspberry pi 4 and a 500 gb - 1 tb flash card and set it up. Seems
like a much more fun and cheaper endeavor!

